# Snaring Coyotes



## jlw9406 (Aug 2, 2020)

Need helpful advice to set up snares in mostly open terrain, and yes I do shoot them also, looking to increase the rate of kills legally to help rid our hunting property as best we can. Before u suggest leg holds, I live in Florida and they are not legal without a FWC permit, snares I have tons of, so if someone out there is willing to take the time and help me out I’d appreciate it ????


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT, C2C is our snare guru on this site, he hasn't been on much as he farms large properties, busy time of year for him, send him a pm and he might get back to you.


----------



## jlw9406 (Aug 2, 2020)

Thanks a lot I will try and figure out how to do that, I’m not really tech savvy ????????


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Just go under members at the top of the page, scroll through or type in C2C, he'll come up, send him a pm..


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That's the best advice around. He snares them in open country and is quite successful. He's too humble to consider himself an expert even if everyone else does. Read the current post in the "*baiting*" section: Meet Cam Cook...

Best of luck.


----------

